
Self-Hosted Chat for Small Teams - thunderbong
https://sdelements.github.io/lets-chat/
======
Legogris
Looks to not be that maintained/developed anymore (last commit oct 2019, no
significant activity since 2017).

Has anyone tried this? From a cursory glance it seems to be superseded by
Matrix/Riot (there's also Mattermost and RocketChat).

~~~
notsrg
Worked on this a bit years ago. Can confirm that it's no longer maintained. We
eventually gave up and just moved over to Slack.

~~~
sibartlett
_waves_

~~~
hhaidar
__pokes __

------
veeralpatel979
Great work! Is being self-hosted something small teams are interested in, in
your view?

For me, if I was part of a small team, I would choose a hosted service
everytime so I don't need to do any ops work.

~~~
hhaidar
Some teams might have sensitive information that they don't want up somewhere
they can't control.

Slack has also been banned in China at times.

------
edoceo
We use mattermost and are super happy. It's like a full version of Slack for
only $5/mo + 4h/yr maintenance. Didn't even see this one when we were looking.

------
mikecoles
Settled on Zulip to replace Jabber based system.

Rocket.chat, matrix/riot, mattermost, Zulip, and likely others were tried.
Zulip's 'topics' (think threads) was the feature that put them ahead of every
other system. Free push notifications were a plus as well.

If threading isn't important, check out Mattermost. If you're into federation,
matrix is something to check out.

------
time0ut
Check out rocketchat [0]. It has served us well.

[0] [https://rocket.chat/](https://rocket.chat/)

~~~
terenceng2010
How is the performance so far? As MeteorJS, which rocketchat based on, has
it’s own protocol for two-way communication.

~~~
RyJones
I was excited to roll it out at the Linux Foundation. We are no longer rolling
out new instances and Hyperledger[0] is looking for a replacement due to an
issue[1][2].

[0] [https://chat.hyperledger.org/](https://chat.hyperledger.org/)

[1]
[https://github.com/RocketChat/Rocket.Chat/issues/15583](https://github.com/RocketChat/Rocket.Chat/issues/15583)

[2]
[https://github.com/RocketChat/Rocket.Chat/issues/15391](https://github.com/RocketChat/Rocket.Chat/issues/15391)

------
anigbrowl
A bit off-topic, but does anyone know of a good lightweight self-hosted CMS
for small teams? Very basic spreadsheet/database, file hosting, shared
document editing.

Privacy considerations mean cloud-hosted options are out. Open source or dirt
cheap is better as it's for a non-profit with only a shoestring budget and
voluntary contributors. Thanks.

~~~
jlkuester7
I would echo the Nextcloud suggestion! Their latest "Nextcloud Hub" [1] setup
seems to offer exactly what you are looking for (including shared document
editing via OnlyOffice).

1\. [https://nextcloud.com/hub/](https://nextcloud.com/hub/)

------
gramakri
Let's Chat was one of the first apps we packaged for Cloudron. We used to use
it as our full time chat for our customers. A great feature is that it has
XMPP support (can connect using any XMPP client).

We have since moved on to Rocket.Chat. The main reason was that development
stopped 2-3 years ago. Atleast back then, there was no mobile app as well

------
dang
Discussed in 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9040841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9040841)

------
ghostbrainalpha
It's got a beautiful landing page, but I don't understand the key benefits
over Slack.

Has any of the reasons for building it changed since you started the project
in 2012?

~~~
benbristow
I love Slack but if you get a big enough team you start losing messages
quickly on the free tier to the void and it's expensive to upgrade. Stuff like
this and Mattermost/RocketChat could be handy. Fling on a VM/Container Host of
your choice and job's a good'un.

Also probably good if your company has to adhere to certain data security
legislations keeping the instance firewalled and not giving data to Slack.

~~~
pfranz
I first want to say I think companies should be paid for their services.

Everybody's first complaint is that history isn't preserved with Slack's free
tier, but in practice it tends to enforce that those things should be in
something more permanent and organized than chat.

------
upofadown
It claims XMPP Multi-user chat (MUC) compatibility. Does that mean you can use
random XMPP clients with it?

~~~
hhaidar
The claim is true.

Source: helped write it

------
yanko
Do you have plans to migrate to python 3 or it will stay as obsolate
application?

------
angvp
is the development still ongoing? as it used to be abandoned for a while

~~~
sibartlett
It’s still unmaintained. We moved to slack, so unfortunately lost the
incentive to continue maintaining it.

------
trasz
So like... IRC?

